# Bold Condemnation of a Heretic



## thbslawson (May 18, 2012)

I know this brother isn't reformed, but I think we can all be encouraged and praise God for his bold defense of the blood of Christ in the face of false teaching. The link below will take you to a page where you can watch a video of the incident and then read "pastor Scott's" explanation. 

Pastor Scott Rodriguez | “Pastor” Dayna Muldoon | Pastor Dayna Ministries | The Official CARM Blog

Enjoy!


----------

